
USB Killer, yours for $50, lets you easily fry almost every device - koolba
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/12/usb-killer-fries-devices/
======
koolba
Funniest thing I saw today was a suggestion to include one of these in fake
packages intended to catch package thieves.

~~~
pesfandiar
I'd bet most package theives in my neighbourhood would end up trying it out at
the public library.

~~~
wlesieutre
Or straight to craigslist without trying it

------
harel
If this is meant for "testing ones equipment", and most devices will be
destroyed in the process, then a test means a sacrifice of the device. Short
of actual security/test professionals who would want that? Malicious use is
"condemned" but all I see in this USB killer IS malicious use...

~~~
dancek
The existence of the device is important in itself.

If it was possible to make a device like USB Killer, nobody would care. But
now that you can order one online for cheap, it must be taken into account.

But yes, it's mostly for malicious use. Does demonstrating what malicious use
is possible count as non-malicious?

~~~
harel
It might, but those are edge cases that should not merit a full blown
commercial enterprise to sell them. I can imagine what's going to happen next:
co worker did me wrong, I'll nuke his laptop when he's off to the loo. Girl in
class ignored me? I'll nuke her laptop when she's not watching. For many
people a laptop or a phone are essential and irreplaceable. I sure hope this
will make next iteration of devices protected against those.

~~~
dancek
Not sure about this. You can damage most devices by hitting them with a hammer
or pouring coffee on them. That's about $50 cheaper to do.

~~~
harel
Less subtle with a hammer but true and fair enough.

------
JulianMorrison
I think it might be useful as an object lesson in security, drop a few outside
your business, some larcenous genius plugs it in, blammo, magic smoke. They
will be charged for the laptop, and given a lecture about introducing viruses
to the company network.

~~~
05
> They will be charged for the laptop

In what universe is that legal?? And how about liability for when they plug it
into their personal equipment and damage that?

~~~
JulianMorrison
They broke company rules and damaged equipment, no duh they are going to have
a bill for it.

------
DKnoll
I've thought about putting this on my keys in case they are stolen.

~~~
redfast00
That's kind of a dick move if someone finds your keys and wants to know who to
return them to though.

~~~
rhizome
Print your contact info on the key with a warning not to actually use the
device.

~~~
drodgers
Because what you really want is to tie your lost house-key to your address so
that anyone who finds it can let themselves in and leave it on the mantelpiece
for you.

Much better to leave them anonymous and just get a new one cut for a few
dollars (as opposed to needing to replace all the locks if your address is
identifiable from they key and it doesn't get returned).

~~~
LeifCarrotson
Email address/phone number, not house address.

But I personally love my bluetooth tracker...and they finally made one that
takes replaceable coin cells!

~~~
ptd
People can get your address from an email or phone number with ease. Be safe
out there!

~~~
wlesieutre
Separate email address with a forwarding rule!

------
ikeboy
(2016)

------
mhh__
$50?

------
ddlatham
Here's the $5 version:

[https://www.amazon.com/Stalwart-75-HT3000-Natural-
Hardwood-H...](https://www.amazon.com/Stalwart-75-HT3000-Natural-Hardwood-
Hammer/dp/B01C8PTKM8/)

~~~
craftyguy
Low effort Reddit jokes aside, it's quite obvious that would destroy a device
with a usb port, but it's not quite so obvious the thing in the article would,
which makes it more dangerous IMHO.

------
upofadown
Rock, yours for $0, lets you easily destroy almost every device.

